# 1965 Wiring info needed



## nanood62 (May 24, 2006)

Hi All.
Can anyone help me with some info on 1965 GTO wiring?

I'm helping a mate/ buddy putting his car back together, it has been a basket case and chasing info here in Australia is almost imposible to get.

It has been fitted with a repo wire harness "Jim Osborn" from 1991 and the info is printed in back and white. We are having trouble with getting power to the lower half of the fuse block which powers up the rear lights, heater, radio, etc it has been changed to right hand drive for down here many years ago so all the fitting points are wrong. 
Also having trouble with power to the turn signal switch a neutral/white wire hanging down from the column with nowhere to connect it to.

We have had to change and lengthen most of the harness to suit right hand drive

Has anyone got a copy of a colored harness diagram or who to deal with to get one?

It would be great great if anyone can help with some info so we can check it out to find out whats wrong.

Thanks Guys:cheers 

Leigh


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are pontiac service manuals on CD and a chassis shop manual on ebay.


----------

